# MTB-Tour von Friedrichsdorf über Steinkopf, Pferdskopf, Feldberg, Altkönig



## wolflack (19. Juli 2005)

Hier ein kleiner Tourvorschlag. Start und Ziel ist in Friedrichsdorf. Insgesamt sind es knapp 84 km und 1750 Höhenmeter.


----------



## wolflack (20. Juli 2005)

hier die einzelnen markanten Punkte:
Friedrichsdorf Sportplatz Landwehrstr., Born Berg, Köppern West, Kreuzung bei Hügelgrab, Rosbach Nähe Autobahn, Trail, Schutzhütte, Steinkopf, Army-Gelände bei Kapersburg, Jagdhaus, Lochmühle, Brücke Saalburg, Kreuzung mittlerer Hangweg, Kreuzung Weisseberg, Weisseberg, Brombach, Abzweigung 1, Abzweigung 2, Pferdskopf, Abzweigung 1, Seelenberg Nord, Seelenberg West, Kittelhütte, Kurve L3024 Weilsberg, Trail Uphill, Feldberg Plateau, Trail über kleinen Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Abzweigung, Ringwall Altkönig, Trail über Bürgel und Viktoria-Tempel, Kaiser Friedrich Weg, Hühnerbergswiesen, Hohe Mark, Fußgänger-Brücke, Abzweigung 1, Senke 1, Kuppe, Senke 2, Marmorstein, Jupitersäule, Saalburg, Friedrichsdorf Sportplatz Landwehrstr.
Reine Fahrzeit 6 Stunden.
Alternativ kann man natürlich auch von der Hohen Mark aus starten, was für die meisten von Vorteil ist. Dann fährt man an Friedrichsdorf/Dillingen vorbei, direkt am Waldrand und dann 'runter nach Köppern.
Roadbook ab der Hohen Mark folgt in Kürze als XLS-Datei. Unter "Fotos" Panorama-Bilder vom Pferdskopf und Altkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolflack (27. Juli 2005)

hier der 1. Teil des Roadbooks. Es beschreibt den Weg der Saalburg-Friedrichsdorf-Steinkopf-Schleife. Da die Erstellung eines Roadbooks sehr mühsam ist,  kommen Teil 2 (Saalburg-Pferdskopf-Feldberg) und Teil 3 (Feldberg-Altkönig-Hohe-Mark-Saalburg) demnächst.
Mit den KM-Werten kann mit einem Teilstrecken-Zähler für Fahrten nach dem MOSER-Guide (z.B. Sigma Topline BC 1200) die Tour abgefahren werden.
aus 1:25000-Topo-Karten die Karte für die Strecke Saalburg-F-Dorf-Steinkopf-Saalburg:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/152795/cat/500/page/1


----------



## CoAXx (29. Juli 2005)

danke! geile Tour - gute Arbeit!


----------



## Milass (30. Juli 2005)

Danke, sieht gut aus!!


----------



## Little Buddha (30. Juli 2005)

Sauber 

Ich häng mal das Roadbook Teil 1 als ovl.  Datei an.Für GPS-Freunde. 
Ebenfalls ein allgemeines Streckenprofil und ein Grafisches.

Aufbereitet mit Top Vers.4 und 3D Magicmaps .

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## wolflack (5. August 2005)

hier eine grobe Übersicht der Tour mit Google Earth:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/156096/cat/523/page/1
Viele Teilbereiche der Tour werden den meisten Taunus-Bikern nicht neu sein,        mit den 1750 Gesamt-Höhenmetern und ca. 84 km ist die Tour ein guter Test, ob man eine Alpencross-Etappe durchhält. Eine mittlere Alpencross-Etappe hat etwa gleich viele Höhen-Meter, allerdings wesentlich weniger km, etwa die Hälfte, die körperliche Beanspruchung ist aber etwa die selbe. Der größte Teil der Strecke geht über Waldautobahnen, bekannte Trails sind der "Rotes Kreuz-Feldberg-Trail" (als Uphill) und der "Altkönig-Viktoriatempel-Trail" (als Downhill). Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, werde ich die Daten für den 2. Teil des Roadbooks sammeln.


----------



## mtb hh (9. August 2005)

Hi, sehr schöne Tour, bin sehr daran interessiert diese zu fahren. Konnte leider das Roadbook nicht downloaden. Gibt es dieses auch direkt als email Anhang? 
Gruß


----------



## wolflack (11. August 2005)

mtb hh schrieb:
			
		

> ...Konnte leider das Roadbook nicht downloaden.


Roadbook-Saalburg-Steinkopf-Schleife.zip 
funktioniert mit Internet Explorer 6, Mozilla 1.6 und Netscape 7.1
Daten für den 2. Teil Saalburg-Pferdskopf-Feldberg sind aufgenommen, aber noch nicht in Excel. Die Daten für den 3. Teil Feldberg-Altkönig-Viktoriatempel-Hohe Mark-Saalburg werde ich am kommenden Samstag sammeln.
Die Tour ist natürlich nichts für Trail-Fetischisten, denn das meiste geht halt über Forst-Autobahnen. Die Tour ist vor allem für diejenigen gedacht, die den Taunus nicht kennen und einen ersten Eindruck gewinnen wollen. Ausgehend von den beiden Schleifen lassen sich viele weitere Trails finden. Bei 84 km und 1750 Höhenmeter tut aber jeder Trail im Uphill weh


----------



## wolflack (12. August 2005)

der 2. Teil des Roadbooks Saalburg-Pferdskopf-Feldberg vorab schon 'mal als pdf (besser als gar nix). Vielleicht will es ja jemand am Wo-Ende schon fahren.


----------

